# Many Babies and an adult rescue for aadoption! - Southern CA



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I have many babies available for adoption. I am helping a friend and fostering some of her litters for her and there are many that need homes! Both males and females, in several colors and markings. 

I also have one litter that is still pretty young - available in late august!

Also I have Winston - who was a rescue from the petstore that I work at. He has a reoccuring stress issue and pretty much always has poryphin present in his left eye - but he is not ill. He has seen a vet and been on medication and it was determined that he just is predisposed to stress. He needs a new forever home!

Please visit my site or reply here or PM me for more information  http://ashwoodrattery.com


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

oooh if I only still lived in San Diego! They're so cute! Anyone feel like doing a rat train from socal to ny? ;D hahahahaha I wish


----------

